# Available Permitting Reports



## jar546 (Mar 27, 2021)

Here is one of the most basic, standard reports that I ran for the month using SmartGov by Dude Solutions.  We are 100% paperless for the past year and we have no plans on opening our doors to the public anytime soon.  This is for the shorter month of February.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 27, 2021)

If you are not open to the public, how do you hande I need to ask the inspector a quick question? or the persons wants some  information?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 27, 2021)

TheCommish said:


> If you are not open to the public, how do you hande I need to ask the inspector a quick question? or the persons wants some  information?


We have telephones, email, zoom, and can answer questions during on-site inspections.  

No one has stepped foot in our building and it has worked fantastic.  We will honestly probably never open our doors again after a discussion with the powers that be.  Now that they are use to it, contractors like the fact that they can apply for permits, upload documents, pay fees and request inspections 24/7/365.  Our customer service has improved.  No longer are there people sitting, waiting their turn just to find out they have the wrong paperwork and have to drive another 1-2 hour round trip to come back.  Honestly, our industry no longer requires people to come to us.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 27, 2021)

So what about the individuals that do not know how to navigate your system?  Are they to be denied access to your department?

This also implies that if an individual does not have access to the internet they cannot get a permit.  If that is the case then maybe the local legislative body should state that anybody that does not have internet access is not able to access government services.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 27, 2021)

What does it mean when the is a zero and a number.  Fence permit, demo permit.  Did the permit process cross from one month to the next?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 28, 2021)

Mark K said:


> So what about the individuals that do not know how to navigate your system?  Are they to be denied access to your department?
> 
> This also implies that if an individual does not have access to the internet they cannot get a permit.  If that is the case then maybe the local legislative body should state that anybody that does not have internet access is not able to access government services.


We cross those bridges when we come to them.  If you have a smart phone, computer or tablet you can apply for a permit.  If you do not you will have to call to make special arrangements with us which has yet to happen in the past year.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 28, 2021)

e hilton said:


> What does it mean when the is a zero and a number.  Fence permit, demo permit.  Did the permit process cross from one month to the next?


Some permits are received in one month and issued on another, some are not.  This is why you can receive 20 permits in one month but issue 22.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 29, 2021)

Mark K said:


> So what about the individuals that do not know how to navigate your system?  Are they to be denied access to your department?
> 
> This also implies that if an individual does not have access to the internet they cannot get a permit.  If that is the case then maybe the local legislative body should state that anybody that does not have internet access is not able to access government services.


Does the US not view internet access as a critical utility? The Canadian government took this position a number of years ago given how many services have transitioned to online only. Free internet is typically available at all government buildings, libraries, local coffee shops, even car repair places. A local municipality has even created a local WIFI system within a portion of their city that houses the majority of their low income families to provide them better internet access. 

The real issue is the older generation, who may not have taken the time to learn to use internet services. These people would likely need special accommodation, but account for a small segment of the population we service. 

We had an older contractor that we always had to help fill out applications because he couldn't read or write. There will always be workarounds needed for those who otherwise fall through the cracks.


----------

